# My first Berger & Argenti Entubar



## AutoItKing (Nov 4, 2012)

Berger & Argenti Entubar Quad Maduro
Had a crazy ash going for the first third! It went further to about 1 3/4". Then it fell off (made a good thunk on the ground!)









I absolutely loved it. I think I'll certainly be picking up some more soon.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome sticks those are! I've done ash stands with those before, and it's always solid!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I have one in my humi that is about 5 months old I think...........saving it for a bit longer.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

never had one yet.. Looks good to me!!!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

I need to give some of these a shot. My B&M is pimping them big-time (they love you long-time, GI!) and I just bombed a fiver of Mooch. Kind of feel obligated now!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

jphank said:


> Awesome sticks those are! I've done ash stands with those before, and it's always solid!


I still have the one you bombed me with - still waiting on a worthy occasion!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

IBEW said:


> I still have the one you bombed me with - still waiting on a worthy occasion!


Who me? :bolt:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I enjoyed the one I had.. it was also when I was still pretty new to cigars. Probably has about 1 1/2+ rest on it now.


----------

